# Mobile Toys SQ Challenge August 5



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey All,
The Red River Shootout is proud to announce that we have partnered with Mobile Toys in College Station for an IASCA and MECA SQ Event

Aug 5 2017 
Registration at 9AM
Judging Promptly at 10AM

Cost:
IASCA SQ $20
Red River Shootout $10

MECA SQ $25 for non members
MECA SQ $20 for members
MECA Install $20 

Come on out, see and hear some great cars at a great shop.


----------



## '15SG (May 11, 2017)

chefhow said:


> Hey All,
> The Red River Shootout is proud to announce that we have partnered with Mobile Toys in College Station for an IASCA and MECA SQ Event
> 
> Aug 5 2017
> ...


Hmmmmmmmm.....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

I am planning to attend and compete if I can get the ride a bit better


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I guess I'll go...........


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

T Minus 6 days.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

jowens500 said:


> I guess I'll go...........


Shooot, I guess I'll just wander up for the day to hang out. :laugh:


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm mean, I have to drive to McKinney to give him his car, so I might as well ride down and hangout. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

I call shotgun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

And I'm bringing this guy with me.......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

And I almost had my truck finished.. dangit!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> And I almost had my truck finished.. dangit!


You still have 2 days


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Two words.............swamp ass


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

show turned out very good once again. lots of fun and great people. and some very good sounding cars


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for coming out Jonnie.


----------

